# What kind of oil?



## e30turbo (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi for everyone!

I´m interested what kind of oil people are using m10 racing engines?
I´m thinking that billet rocket arm pad problems in the europe are reasons from wrong kind of oil?


----------

